# Got My 1st Low Rating & Couple of Bad Comments



## Scott Hucks (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok, was checking my rating today on Uber and noticed that some pax had given me a 1 star rating. Can't figure out who did it, but probably the same pax that left a couple of comments. Seems that someone complained about my cleanliness of my car and my conversation. Uber says the cleanliness could be if trash was in the car or the car dirty or something of the sort. I have a 2017 Chevrolet Volt that I keep spotless inside and out, so I can't imagine where that came from. Also, on the comment about the conversation, here is what I generally do. I ask the pax name and say hello. I then tell them my name and ask them their destination. If they start talking to me, I talk back to them. I know some pax are quiet and I respect that. When I drop them off, I generally tell them "thank you" and tell them to have a good day. So anyways, the only thing I can think of is that either one or possibly a couple of my pax must have have a bad day and left me the remarks on the app because of this. There is absolutely no way that my car wasn't clean and I assure everyone that I have never been anything but friendly and respectful to every pax. It sucks that Uber doesn't let us know who left these ratings/comments and Uber doesn't email us to let us know what exactly was said and who said it! Just my rant for now. By the way, I love doing this job for Uber and Lyft and this will not deter me from giving my pax excellent service!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello this is Manesh from the Uber center. Please don't make eye contact with the passengers again. Problem resolved Uber on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

welcome to driving rideshare. You just got your cherry popped.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Bless you my son your sins are forgiven.
Now go and sin no more.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> welcome to driving rideshare. You just got your cherry popped.


Next will be his vomit cherry


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Scott Hucks said:


> Ok, was checking my rating today on Uber and noticed that some pax had given me a 1 star rating. Can't figure out who did it, but probably the same pax that left a couple of comments. Seems that someone complained about my cleanliness of my car and my conversation. Uber says the cleanliness could be if trash was in the car or the car dirty or something of the sort. I have a 2017 Chevrolet Volt that I keep spotless inside and out, so I can't imagine where that came from. Also, on the comment about the conversation, here is what I generally do. I ask the pax name and say hello. I then tell them my name and ask them their destination. If they start talking to me, I talk back to them. I know some pax are quiet and I respect that. When I drop them off, I generally tell them "thank you" and tell them to have a good day. So anyways, the only thing I can think of is that either one or possibly a couple of my pax must have have a bad day and left me the remarks on the app because of this. There is absolutely no way that my car wasn't clean and I assure everyone that I have never been anything but friendly and respectful to every pax. It sucks that Uber doesn't let us know who left these ratings/comments and Uber doesn't email us to let us know what exactly was said and who said it! Just my rant for now. By the way, I love doing this job for Uber and Lyft and this will not deter me from giving my pax excellent service!


Some pax are aholes, it really is that simple. At first you will take it personally but then you will come to learn it is them, not you.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Next on the rideshare bucket list...market saturation, vomit, wet poopy pants, gogo grandparents, broken or wrecked car, tickets, deactivation, rides that disappeared on app after completed, muddy floor mats and back door slammed so hard your hair moves from the breeze it created.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Next on the rideshare bucket list...market saturation, vomit, wet poopy pants, gogo grandparents, broken or wrecked car, tickets, deactivation, rides that disappeared on app after completed, muddy floor mats and back door slammed so hard your hair moves from the breeze it created.


And false complaints


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> And false complaints


Dog hair, minors and minors without car seats, interior panel scratches everywhere


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Scott Hucks said:


> Ok, was checking my rating today on Uber and noticed that some pax had given me a 1 star rating. Can't figure out who did it, but probably the same pax that left a couple of comments. Seems that someone complained about my cleanliness of my car and my conversation. Uber says the cleanliness could be if trash was in the car or the car dirty or something of the sort. I have a 2017 Chevrolet Volt that I keep spotless inside and out, so I can't imagine where that came from. Also, on the comment about the conversation, here is what I generally do. I ask the pax name and say hello. I then tell them my name and ask them their destination. If they start talking to me, I talk back to them. I know some pax are quiet and I respect that. When I drop them off, I generally tell them "thank you" and tell them to have a good day. So anyways, the only thing I can think of is that either one or possibly a couple of my pax must have have a bad day and left me the remarks on the app because of this. There is absolutely no way that my car wasn't clean and I assure everyone that I have never been anything but friendly and respectful to every pax. It sucks that Uber doesn't let us know who left these ratings/comments and Uber doesn't email us to let us know what exactly was said and who said it! Just my rant for now. By the way, I love doing this job for Uber and Lyft and this will not deter me from giving my pax excellent service!


1. You give a good ride
2. Pax one stars and checks all the boxes
3.Pax contacts Uber
4. Uber gives pax their money back
5. End of Story
6. Get over it


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Scott Hucks said:


> Ok, was checking my rating today on Uber and noticed that some pax had given me a 1 star rating. Can't figure out who did it, but probably the same pax that left a couple of comments. Seems that someone complained about my cleanliness of my car and my conversation. Uber says the cleanliness could be if trash was in the car or the car dirty or something of the sort. I have a 2017 Chevrolet Volt that I keep spotless inside and out, so I can't imagine where that came from. Also, on the comment about the conversation, here is what I generally do. I ask the pax name and say hello. I then tell them my name and ask them their destination. If they start talking to me, I talk back to them. I know some pax are quiet and I respect that. When I drop them off, I generally tell them "thank you" and tell them to have a good day. So anyways, the only thing I can think of is that either one or possibly a couple of my pax must have have a bad day and left me the remarks on the app because of this. There is absolutely no way that my car wasn't clean and I assure everyone that I have never been anything but friendly and respectful to every pax. It sucks that Uber doesn't let us know who left these ratings/comments and Uber doesn't email us to let us know what exactly was said and who said it! Just my rant for now. By the way, I love doing this job for Uber and Lyft and this will not deter me from giving my pax excellent service!


 nothing personal you seem you take your job seriously which is a good thing
but in this gig you gets passenger who are just plain rude by time you will realize who exactly down rating you so you can down rate them in advance
And it's better you keep a dash cam just in case one psychopath paxhole reported you for something which lead to directed deactivation such as impaired driving or harassment or racism because some Pax will come out with anything just to get some credit or free rides but when you have video recording you can sue the Pax for small Claims Court in case of the deactivation for days you didn't work for them for label and slandering


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

excel2345 said:


> 1. You give a good ride
> 2. Pax one stars and checks all the boxes
> 3.Pax contacts Uber
> 4. Uber gives pax their money back
> ...


How is it their money, after a service has been rendered?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Scott Hucks said:


> Ok, was checking my rating today on Uber and noticed that some pax had given me a 1 star rating. Can't figure out who did it, but probably the same pax that left a couple of comments. Seems that someone complained about my cleanliness of my car and my conversation. Uber says the cleanliness could be if trash was in the car or the car dirty or something of the sort. I have a 2017 Chevrolet Volt that I keep spotless inside and out, so I can't imagine where that came from. Also, on the comment about the conversation, here is what I generally do. I ask the pax name and say hello. I then tell them my name and ask them their destination. If they start talking to me, I talk back to them. I know some pax are quiet and I respect that. When I drop them off, I generally tell them "thank you" and tell them to have a good day. So anyways, the only thing I can think of is that either one or possibly a couple of my pax must have have a bad day and left me the remarks on the app because of this. There is absolutely no way that my car wasn't clean and I assure everyone that I have never been anything but friendly and respectful to every pax. It sucks that Uber doesn't let us know who left these ratings/comments and Uber doesn't email us to let us know what exactly was said and who said it! Just my rant for now. By the way, I love doing this job for Uber and Lyft and this will not deter me from giving my pax excellent service!


There's a reason Uber is referred to as the Walmart on Wheels, GL, Happy Ubering,jmo


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> 1. You give a good ride
> 2. Pax one stars and checks all the boxes
> 3.Pax contacts Uber
> 4. Uber gives pax money back


^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

They wanted a free ride, they got it. Sometimes, Uber pays you, anyhow. Sometimes, they take it out of your hide, which means that you must send at least ten e-Mails to Rohit to get paid. You will receive at least six e-Mails in reply (all of which will mark the problem "RESOLVED") that are totally off-topic and three that are close, but still no cigar. Even the tenth one often is close but no proverbial cigar, but at least they pay you. You take the money and run.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Next on the rideshare bucket list...market saturation, vomit, wet poopy pants, gogo grandparents, broken or wrecked car, tickets, deactivation, rides that disappeared on app after completed, muddy floor mats and back door slammed so hard your hair moves from the breeze it created.


Do you think all that will deter him, at least somewhat, from "giving his pax excellent customer service"? Ah, to be new again... I only wish I was there to see his excellent customer service become excrement customer service.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Do you think all that will deter him, at least somewhat, from "giving his pax excellent customer service"? Ah, to be new again... I only wish I was there to see his excellent customer service become excrement customer service.


It was way better actually starting to learn it...lol....after that was over, I stopped worrying about pretty much everything


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

If you do enough rides, one or two bad ratings won't even be noticeable.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Scott Hucks said:


> Ok, was checking my rating today on Uber and noticed that some pax had given me a 1 star rating. Can't figure out who did it, but probably the same pax that left a couple of comments. Seems that someone complained about my cleanliness of my car and my conversation. Uber says the cleanliness could be if trash was in the car or the car dirty or something of the sort. I have a 2017 Chevrolet Volt that I keep spotless inside and out, so I can't imagine where that came from. Also, on the comment about the conversation, here is what I generally do. I ask the pax name and say hello. I then tell them my name and ask them their destination. If they start talking to me, I talk back to them. I know some pax are quiet and I respect that. When I drop them off, I generally tell them "thank you" and tell them to have a good day. So anyways, the only thing I can think of is that either one or possibly a couple of my pax must have have a bad day and left me the remarks on the app because of this. There is absolutely no way that my car wasn't clean and I assure everyone that I have never been anything but friendly and respectful to every pax. It sucks that Uber doesn't let us know who left these ratings/comments and Uber doesn't email us to let us know what exactly was said and who said it! Just my rant for now. By the way, I love doing this job for Uber and Lyft and this will not deter me from giving my pax excellent service!


Could be pax looking for some free rides and Uber accommodates them every time.



corniilius said:


> If you do enough rides, one or two bad ratings won't even be noticeable.


So true. Drive as much as you can stomach so the numbers will be in your favor. With passengers, they can't have that luxury, so when you one star them, it has a more profound effect.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Hello this is Manesh from the Uber center. Please don't make eye contact with the passengers again. Problem resolved Uber on.


Ah the paranoid pax who think that you're staring at them when you're actually checking traffic behind you through the rear view mirror.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Ah the paranoid pax who think that you're staring at them when you're actually checking traffic behind you through the rear view mirror.


I am seriously considering making a sign to put on the back of my seats that says, "While I'm sure you consider yourself fascinatingly handsome/beautiful, I am not staring at YOU with my rear view mirror. I am keeping track of whatever crackhead driving 90 mph is behind of me in order to avoid a collision."


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Scott Hucks said:


> By the way, I love doing this job for Uber and Lyft and this will not deter me from giving my pax excellent service!


Great energy and exceptional positive attitude. You have a great future ahead of you. Unfortunately, some pax are bad apples and it looks like you got the cleanliness comment because your car was spotless. Karma will come back to bite the pax.


----------



## flynn408 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Great energy and exceptional positive attitude. You have a great future ahead of you. Unfortunately, some pax are bad apples and it looks like you got the cleanliness comment because your car was spotless. Karma will come back to bite the pax.


I really hope there is bad pax karma! I got my first bad rating for navigation, the uber app was completely messing up, it kept sending wrong destination data to the map. I confirmed the address was right on the uber app as always with Pax did not know i was not going the right way, it was noticed about 5 minutes in, It was a pool ride,so I apologized and turned off new requests, in all likelihood the pax got home faster as that time of night in boston is non-stop pool...and a 2? Harsh. I had almost 500 rides and a perfect 5.00,its hard not to be upset with it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

flynn408 said:


> I really hope there is bad pax karma! I got my first bad rating for navigation, the uber app was completely messing up, it kept sending wrong destination data to the map. I confirmed the address was right on the uber app as always with Pax did not know i was not going the right way, it was noticed about 5 minutes in, It was a pool ride,so I apologized and turned off new requests, in all likelihood the pax got home faster as that time of night in boston is non-stop pool...and a 2? Harsh. I had almost 500 rides and a perfect 5.00,its hard not to be upset with it.


Your frustration is understandable. Are you using UBER navigation? If yes, please switch to Google Maps or Waze. I wish good Karma for you and bad Karma for the pax.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uhh what would you do if you knew who it was?

I believe you. Uber on, forget about the paxholes, the bad comments go away on the app in short order. You should only let them trouble you for about the same amount of time it took to read them. Promptly disregard.


----------



## flynn408 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Your frustration is understandable. Are you using UBER navigation? If yes, please switch to Google Maps or Waze. I wish good Karma for you and bad Karma for the pax.


I was using Waze, switched back to Google maps now, in my area waze, just only over the last couple of weeks, has been AWFUL. I've had several passengers comment on me using saying that its given them bad nav before, its been crashing...right when picking up a passenger and bringing up nav. Thanks, good karma for all the good drivers!



HotUberMess said:


> Uhh what would you do if you knew who it was?
> 
> I believe you. Uber on, forget about the paxholes, the bad comments go away on the app in short order. You should only let them trouble you for about the same amount of time it took to read them. Promptly disregard.


I chilled out, took today off, read a lot of other's posts, bad ratings are going to happen. I'll just try not to worry about it given the majority of my reviews are good. Inner peace


----------

